# AC:Wii Article



## Merlin. (Dec 31, 2007)

Animal Crossing Wii

Animal Crossing Wii has been confirmed for release, but almost nothing is known about it. Some things that are known are that customized furniture may be an element in the game, and also that someone could send a letter to an Animal Crossing town from a cell phone or computer. There are many things that people fervently wish for. I am going to state my ideas, hopes, and expectations for the game.

	First of all, the town should be improved. Better than even the town from the Gamecube version. Perhaps there could be 6 acres by 7 acres, for a total of 42. And the towns should have a more defined personality. The beaches could be more jagged in certain areas, and perhaps your town could have a large peninsula that juts out into the sea, and docks and piers around the ocean for boats to dock, and for easier fishing. The lake should be large again, like in the Gamecube version, and it should have that dock again. Perhaps the lake could freeze over in the winter and you could skate on it. The river would still be windy as ever, but there would be many more places to cross, like at least four to five per town, depending on how windy the river is. There could be areas of your town that are more heavily forested, and vast plains where there are hardly any trees or rocks at all, making it easier to make racetracks for wi-fi. Actual elevation could be an element; you could have small hills around your town and perhaps a


----------



## Micah (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, great article chock-full of new ideas.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 1, 2008)

Personally I think we'll see some AC action at GDC.


----------



## dogs rule (Jan 1, 2008)

They confirmed it? When?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 1, 2008)

dogs rule said:
			
		

> They confirmed it? When?


 AC Wii is confirmed to be in the works. It has no info or release though.

I think we'll be seeing stuff about it at GDC though.


----------



## Jiya (Jan 1, 2008)

Source plz. Pretty interesting though.


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2008)

Jiya said:
			
		

> Source plz. Pretty interesting though.


 "I *[/i]think*[/i] we'll be seeing stuff about it at GDC though."


----------



## Tyler (Jan 1, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Jiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...post&p=13890790

^.^

I think he was referring to the AC Wii confirmed. Well it was in GDC last year in '07 and I believe Miyamoto brought it up in the Fall.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 1, 2008)

That was a great read! Those were some great ideas. 

Btw, when is GDC?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 1, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> That was a great read! Those were some great ideas.
> 
> Btw, when is GDC?


Febuary 18 - 22

That's Mon - Fri, with the show floor being open Wed, Thurs, and Friday.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 2, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kk, thanks odd


----------



## ƒish (Jan 9, 2008)

As far as character customization goes, what i'd really like to see is a hair sandbox. Think "Garry's Mod" only you're messing with your hair, you can move chunks wherever you want, dye it all, or streak parts, do whatever you like... Put a pinwheel in it. I want to be able to make my hair look how I want, no presets.

For houses, I want multiple basement rooms that don't take time to load between, and I want to be able to move my furniture when I've got guests in the house, they can hit start and press "leave house" to get out, I'd be fine with that if I could just move stuff while they were there. I don't want a cap on what I can put in my house either, I want to keep _all_ of my crap.

I think having residents open shops and stuff would be cool, they could open their own store, then close it down if it doesn't do great or make it bigger if it does. The residents need more life to them then they've got right now.

You town should be as customizable as possible, Dig big holes and fill them with water, they should have events that happen like mud slides that open new area's and maybe have a cave you can go in to look for plants and such which brings me to that...

Plants... I want them to be collectible, you put them in the museum, I picture a system where plants start popping up in your village as buds, then the next day they grow a bit more or bloom depending on how rare it is, and when they're all ripened you've got to pick them before the other villagers get to them first (this way, the ones you don't really want will be taken out of the town and you won't have to pick them all like weeds.) Plants could grow all over town with rarities that are hard to find like literally, they're harder to find, they'd grow on the back end of a tree, or in a cave, or you'd need to dig them up. They could do the same thing with fossils... but fossils you shouldn't have to identify, or at least you should be able to mass identify them all at once, or be able to buy a book where you can identify them yourself.

Half this game to me was collecting, so I want a bunch of things to collect that I would find interesting. Fossils need a tune up to make them fun to collect, as well as paintings.

Ditch the watering can, this game isn't harvest moon, and I don't want to water stuff. if it means getting rid of hybridizing that's fine, they could make hybrid flowers grow randomly on their own if your town is in good shape.

There's a lot they could do... I hope they go as overboard as they've gone with Smash Bros... half the stuff in that game you wouldn't think they'd actually do, but they're doing it to make it better, Hopefully with Wild Worlds huge success they will see animal crossing as a franchise they need to make really good sequels to.


----------

